# Badger - He has Addison's



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Badger was down in the field again this morning. Vet did blood work, not as bad as last time, but it took 2 days before they realized something was really wrong last time. Anyway, his BUN is 66 and Creatinine is 3. something. This guy thinks either someone has poured antifreeze over the fence (only way he could get it), or he is marginal with kidney disease, only has issues when he's stressed. It got really cold here both times this has hit. If it is the latter, need to find some affordable food more in tune with him. This means less protein and easier on the kidneys. Of course they have prescription food. I said with a dog his size, he'll eat me out of house and home in no time. It's just not an option.

Any suggestions on what I can do to help him if it is the kidneys? Any food or food supplements that could help? Yes, I'm stressed. The last go round was over $400 and no clue where this one is going and probably means I have to go to work Monday, get my computer, and come back home to work. I hate doing that at a new job. And I don't want our gentle giant suffering and not being to do what he loves most.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Julie not again!!! I have no idea on feeds but I wanted to let you know I was praying for him.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry Julie, prayers and hugs coming your way :hug:

Have you ever considered a raw diet for your dog?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Cut his food with rice- add some vegitables. Make sure there is warmish water for him to drink to encourage him drinking- maybe a cranberry suppliment although I think that is for infections. All this is just my idea as I have never dealt with this. But rice and vegies are carbs not protien and are inexpensive. They are found in lots of dog foods- and rice can be bought in bulk.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

You're right. I forgot about rice. He's finicky, so hopefully if it's mixed in, he'll eat it. Vegies...hmmm...we don't eat 'em much.  I'll figure out what I can do there. Thank you. That gives me some hope on feeding. As I type this, Brad's dog Mia (golden) is snoring sooooo loud behind me. She's hunting mice.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You can also mix in a bit or cottage cheese to stimulate him to eat if he will not eat the rice. 

When my dogs have issues (mainly Diahreah) I give them boiled chicken breast and rice. You may want to do a raw meat (get what is on clearance) mix with rice and green beans. Cranberry juice does help to flush kidneys - but not sure how it does in animals.

Also, ask if they will sell you the Normasol or Lactated Ringers, IV line and some 18g needles, and give him subQ fluids once or twice a day, just to get things flushing through his body.

Sorry that I am not more help~


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

They are giving him fluids today and will check the blood again in the morning. urinalysis Monday and will call specialist about an ultrasound.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there any chance he is eating the goat feed and getting too much protein that way??????


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, Julie, I am sorry to hear this! I will pray Badger makes a full and permanent recovery!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, when we first asked about the goat feed, it was more from a poison point-of-view which the other vet said would have to be ALOT of goat feed to do that. The goat feed is 16%, so even if he ate it, it's less than his food. My vet isn't on call, so I got his soon to be split apart partner. they are going separate ways Jan. 1. So, I'll get to talk to my vet tomorrow at church...I hope.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Levels were down but not back to normal this morning. They'll were going to try and feed him today. He chewed out his catheter. Got a suggestion of Addison's disease. Going to ask for a test for that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie this is such a difficult thing I hope answers start coming soon.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck Julie!!!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Julie Im so sorry yall are going through this. We had a sweet old girl that had to be put on prescription dog food I know it seems expensive but we found that you feed much less of it than regular dog food. She weighed 103lbs so she was a big girl. I hope Badger gets to feeling better.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Been reading up and asking q's on Addison's. Expensive test and lifelong therapy. Could be as high as $100/month, which we can't do. I'll let you know the results. Won't have them tomorrow. Don't know if it's a couple or many days as they have to send it off. And it's hereditary (we have his daughter).


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry to hear is not well again. ray: & :grouphug: for you & badger


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Julie I do hope its not Addison's. Badger looks like he would be a baby doll.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, once again he is doing better today just from fluids. They took a baseline blood sample and sent it off. They'll get that back tonight or in the morning. If his counts are low, that's indicative of Addison's. If it is high, no way does he have it. Then tomorrow they'll get the injection in him, then take another sample and send it. If the levels don't elevate, he has it. It's expensive, but it's a for sure test. My vet is so patient, I know I drive him crazy with my research on the internet.

You know, I was convinced he had this as he fits all the symptoms, but writing this, I'm not so sure. You know how you get feelings. If he does have it, I think it's the milder one, not the one where we'd have to determine his fate. The vet is going to research the meds and prices and see what we'll be looking at if this is the case. Thing is, if it's not, where do we go from here? Does he get sick again in another week? Vet said he will do this as economically as he can. I've joined a yahoo group and they have given me lots of info. As with all animal people, they are a sweet group of people. A couple of them lost their dogs yesterday and today.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

He has it!!! We know! OMG that is such a relief to know! Whew. The vet is working on the vet bill, ordering the medicine and finishing the remainder of the test. Meds will end up being about $50 a month. I have one thing I just started paying for I can get rid of and I can come up with the other $30 a month. And it's tax deductible. Thank goodness there is a chat group for this disease and I will have tons of support!

Badger will be okay!!! MAJOR happy dance!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad that they found out what was wrong and that it was something treatable. I am so happy for you and Badger!

Good Luck and take care!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh WOW I guess that is good news. So glad he has a diganosis. And now your vet has learned something too.

Now Tax deductable is awesome, how did you figure that out? is it because he is a "farm" dog?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, he is considered livestock and 15 - 20% is the return on actual expenditures. That goes for both hospital stays as well. I deduct their food, etc.

Yeah, the money sucks, but if this wasn't it, didn't know how to keep paying for tests.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it is always nice to have a plan of action where you know you will be making a difference. To spend money that doesn't give answers is dishartening. But spending money with a purpose makes it worth it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good that you found out the problem.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

can't get dog insurance on him now, but man if I could, I'd only pay $25 a month. And the diagnosis would have been covered. Ughhh!!! I use to have all my dogs on health plans. OH well. I'll have to decide if I put his daughter on one in case she ends up with it. he'll be home in a couple of days, after they get the meds in him and see that he is okay.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Well that's a mixed result for sure- it's great to have a name to it and method of treating but too bad about the expense.
So exactly what is Addsison's disease and what is the treatment? Can he live a normal life with this? I have heard the term before- is it something to do with the adreanl or thyroid glan?
Anyway good for you for figuring it out- so often the vets just keep testing and testing without result. This is why I love the internet.
Re: medications- I have found that sometimes I can get meds cheaper from a chain type pharmacy than from a vet especially if it is a common med. Walmart has the $4 prescription thing doesn't it? I don't know for sure as we don't have one here.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoy - yes, it is when the adrenal glands don't do what they should. Since he is on IV right now, it's doing it instead. They can not work for 2 reasons - either they just don't work or the pituitary gland that tells them what to do isn't getting the message there. There are lots of reasons for that - some I don't want to think about (tumors). But overall, we don't know why this happens. yes, he will live a long wonderful life. that's why I have to treat him.

Treatment is prednisone and another long word that is a hormone, daily. I told him I didn't want to do shots daily, I want the pills. He loves hot dogs and will come running for a bite of one.

The vet is getting me the meds at his cost. I don't think I'll find it any cheaper, but you know I'll look.  I don't usually thank God for the internet, but I am now. 

And K-ro THANK YOU!!!!! She gave me a listserve to try and a lady on there forwarded my email to her vet friend that breeds Great Pyrs. She suggested Addison's and I started reading. It took 3 wonderful people to reach out and lend a hand and their time to get this diagnosis. I pray God blesses them for this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that is awesome that so many people worked together to help this one animal. Does go to show that God loves his creatures!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

getchagoat (Julie) said:


> Treatment is prednisone and another long word that is a hormone, daily.The vet is getting me the meds at his cost. I don't think I'll find it any cheaper, but you know I'll look.


I'm pleased to hear about Badger, Julie. It must be reassuring for you to have a diagnosis. I'm a dog guy from way back, and as such am no stranger to the burden of vet bills and prescriptions. That said, I watched a documentary on the subject of veterinary prescriptions the other evening and they disclosed that there are human medicines identical to many, many vet meds. Same meds exactly, although pill dosages may vary.

All vets (at least here in Canada) must provide a written prescription, if asked. That's the catch, most folks don't realize they can or should ask. The mark-up on vet meds can be astounding. They checked around using one particular hormone treatment as the basis, and discovered that although all vets paid $4.19 wholesale from their supplier, it was being sold by them at prices ranging from $17 up to $86, and left completely up to the discretion of individual vets. Human pharmacies have a standard % mark-up and will gladly sell to you for your animal (again, at least here in Canada) if they have a prescription in hand. I use our local pharmacy for almost all both of my dogs' prescriptions and save a lot in the process. Because they are both seniors, everything they are taking, they will take for the rest of their lives. So, a few dollars here and there saved, add up over the years.

Maybe an avenue worth pursuing? Good luck with Badger. He's lucky to have ya.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, creaturesall. BTW, what's your first name? Trying to learn these instead of just the user names.

The Addisons list I joined pointed me to using human pharmacies and cheaper compound pharmacies (needed for the hormone). I may be able to get the hormone for $30 a month. Prednisone I should be able to get at my pharmacy. I've emailed that info to the vet. I'm overwhelmed at the moment, but will dig in on how to do this the most economical. Luckily, my vet isn't going to mark up what he has to order. He didn't mark up the test either. I'm very lucky. 

I haven't seen Badger since Saturday and I can't wait to hug him!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I am sorry he is ill, but so glad you finally have a diagnosis.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

getchagoat (Julie) said:


> Thanks, creaturesall. BTW, what's your first name?


Sadly, I was a homely baby.  My dad & mom, Fred and Sally, had only just seen me delivered when mom asked him, "Well, what is it Fred? A boy or a girl."

My dad's responded, "It's some sort of creature, Sall." And that has sort of just stuck with me over the years.

(_but... you can call me Bob :wink: Thanks for askin'_)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to get a diagnosis Julie, I'll keep praying for him


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

creaturesall said:


> getchagoat (Julie) said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, creaturesall. BTW, what's your first name?
> ...


oh no! :ROFL:


----------

